# Face Panel Glue-ups . . .



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2014)

We all know how to make panels via edge gluing boards. In order to make 3D Courertops and cutting boards one method used to get around making tons of clusters of small individual cuts and pieces is to make a 3 layer sandwich of 3 panels. But the glue up is difficult and challenging. I have been using cauls and clamps but it is still tedious and laborious. If I were to make many of these, I would need to fabricate some sort of hydraulic platen press wouldn't you think? 

Currently I'm making roughly 24" x 12" sandwiches and smaller but man it's tough to get all the cauls and clamps into place before the glue starts setting up even using TB III. Does anyone have experience making flat panel sandwiches?


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know if this could be adapted to work for you but I used sections of old fire hose type material with an air inlet on one end and the other sealed to create an air pressure clamp for making laminated bows. If you could stack your sandwich and pressurize the top and side at the same time.....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2014)

Got a picture Colin? 

Here's my current state of affairs and this is a small panel.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Got a picture Colin?
> 
> Here's my current state of affairs and this is a small panel.
> 
> View attachment 58090




I don't know if I still have any pictures. My bow mold went bye bye in the flood we had in 2007..... I'll dig and see if I have any in my archives (shoebox)


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 25, 2014)

Would a vacuum press work? Seems simpler that building a hydraulic press - although that would be impressive. You already have the pump.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 25, 2014)

Yea, a vacuum bag would work great for that, but your project may not justify it if you don't have one. For gluing the faces of boards together, similar to what your doing, I lay them on as dead flat of surface as I can find, (usually my table saw top). I place a nice flat board on top of the stack to be glued up as a caul, and put weights on top. I have several big dumb bells, and some other very heavy chunks of steel I use for weight. I put a piece of yoga mat or similar (sheet foam) above and below the glue stack to help distribute pressure. It's always worked well for me, and is the best use of exercise equipment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, a vacuum bag would work great for that, but your project may not justify it if you don't have one. For gluing the faces of boards together, similar to what your doing, I lay them on as dead flat of surface as I can find, (usually my table saw top). I place a nice flat board on top of the stack to be glued up as a caul, and put weights on top. I have several big dumb bells, and some other very heavy chunks of steel I use for weight. I put a piece of yoga mat or similar (sheet foam) above and below the glue stack to help distribute pressure. It's always worked well for me, and is the best use of exercise equipment




I use boxes of nails or /and concrete blocks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 25, 2014)

I have four or five 18 inch sections of rail road iron that work well for that too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Would a vacuum press work? Seems simpler that building a hydraulic press - although that would be impressive. You already have the pump.



I was thinking just the opposite. Here's the design in my perverted head. Trying to keep it simple I use one single piston - pivoted 2 ways so pressure is equally distributed. The drawing just show the one pivot point for the press plate but there would be another 90 to it. . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 25, 2014)

Give me a bottle jack, two pipe clamps, some angle iron a week or two...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Off the wall redneck style....
You could use logs in place of the weights...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Maybe try titebond extend glue?

http://www.titebond.com/product.aspx?id=d7c6f86b-93cc-4400-99ed-79f8a75a2e95


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2014)

If you watch craigslist they have hyd. presses pretty cheap. About the same as your drawing. I thought about one but decided That last thing I need is more stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.tooldiscounter.com/ItemDisplay.cfm?lookup=OME60120&source=froogle&kw=OME60120


Maybe something like this to start with....


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I saw this setup somewhere that seemed to be a good idea.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 27, 2014)

U have a loader don't ya, Kevin ?

Seems like that bucket set down on em would work.


----------

